# Quarantine No Longer needed for inbound travelers that are fully vaccinated



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Quarantine no longer mandatory for fully-vaccinated inbound travelers


Starting October 14, foreign nationals who are fully vaccinated will instead be required to present a negative RT-PCR test taken within 72 hours prior to departure from their country of origin.




www.philstar.com





Chuck


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bidrod said:


> Quarantine no longer mandatory for fully-vaccinated inbound travelers
> 
> 
> Starting October 14, foreign nationals who are fully vaccinated will instead be required to present a negative RT-PCR test taken within 72 hours prior to departure from their country of origin.
> ...


Don't get too excited, misleading new, only green countries.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

It's nice to hear some positive news for a change, thank you Chuck! I also heard that by December the Philippines should be nearing 50% vaccinated so hopefully more good news and changes on the way.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

is the USA considered a green country on the Philippine list?

I just found a list of countries dated back in July that are on the green list and the USA is not on there. Has the USA been added recently?

art


----------



## MaxLifeTraveler (Nov 15, 2019)

art1946 said:


> is the USA considered a green country on the Philippine list?
> 
> I just found a list of countries dated back in July that are on the green list and the USA is not on there. Has the USA been added recently?
> 
> art


US is still not on the Green list.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Good luck trying to get the proof.

 VaxCertPH digital certificate
 Bureau of Quarantine (BOQ) / World Health Organization (WHO) – issued International Certificate of Vaccination or Prophylaxis (ICV)
National digital certificate of the foreign government where they were vaccinated
 WHO-issued ICV
 the national digital certificate of the foreign government which has accepted VaxCertPH under a reciprocal agreement
I've been trying to get the yellow card, no slots available. Check your area here - https://icv.boq.ph/ 

Countries classified under green countries or with low risk of COVID-19 infection are the following:

American Samoa
Burkina Faso
Cameroon
Cayman Islands
Chad
China
Comoros
Republic of the Congo
Djibouti
Equatorial Guinea Falkland Islands (Malvinas)
Gabon
Hungary
Madagascar
Mali
Federated States of Micronesia
Montserrat
New Caledonia
New Zealand
Niger
Northern Mariana Islands
Palau
Poland
Saba (Special Municipality of the Kingdom of Netherlands)
Saint Pierre and Miquelon
Sierra Leone
Sint Eustatius
Taiwan
Algeria
Bhutan
Cook Islands
Eritrea
Kiribati
Marshall Islands
Nauru
Nicaragua
Niue
North Korea
Saint Helena
Samoa
Solomon Islands
Sudan
Syria
Tajikistan
Tanzania
Tokelau
Tonga
Turkmenistan
Tuvalu
Vanuatu and
Yemen
SOURCE: Philippines scraps facility quarantine for fully vaxed travelers from 'green countries'


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Yellow cards are available on Amazon.








International Certificate of Vaccination or Prophylaxis with Vinyl Document Holder: Health and Human Services Dept. (U.S.), Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (U.S.): 9780160795862: Amazon.com: Books


International Certificate of Vaccination or Prophylaxis with Vinyl Document Holder [Health and Human Services Dept. (U.S.), Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (U.S.)] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. International Certificate of Vaccination or Prophylaxis with Vinyl...



www.amazon.com


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

almost 200 million people have been vaccinated against the virus in the U.S.. I don't understand why the United States is not on the green list for the Philippines. I see most of the 3 world countries are on the green list for the Philippines. Just like myself I have both shots plus the booster shot of phifzer. 

I wonder when they will update this list? I can't imagine why the Philippines are allowing all the 3rd world countries to be on the list?

art


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

I have been following the BOI on Facebook since Jan 2020 and I have to give a shout out to the people posting on there relentlessly asking for an end to quarantine for incoming fully vaxxed tourists. They did it so much that a recent post on BOI actually acknowledged the heartache caused to separated couples and said they will work on opening borders. 

This end of quarantine is a bit of good news. They still dont recognize a UK vaccination record so Im hoping thats the next thing to change. 

The Philippines has been taken off the UK Red List so heres hoping they will reciprocate.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Gary D said:


> Yellow cards are available on Amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have that yellow card with all my flu, etc shots listed from years ago.

The requirement in the PI is BOQ is the authentication authority. We went to our local BOQ, the gate keeper guards tell you that you need an appointment online to get the Covid vaccine authentication documented in it. BOQ is also supposed to sell you the new updated yellow card for P370.

I check everyday to try and get an appointment, none available.

Try your local BOQ here at this site https://icv.boq.ph/


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Does anybody know if the Philippines are accepting the CDC vaccination card as proof of shots? What is the yellow International certificate of Vaccination card needed if I have my CDC card?

thanks

art


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

art1946 said:


> Does anybody know if the Philippines are accepting the CDC vaccination card as proof of shots? What is the yellow International certificate of Vaccination card needed if I have my CDC card?
> 
> thanks
> 
> art



Frequently Asked Questions on International Certificate of Vaccination (ICV) | Bureau of Quarantine


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

the ICV is worthless to the foreigner that has been vaccinated in their country. The yellow card only applies to the ones vaccinated in the Philippines. so confusing.

art


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

art1946 said:


> the ICV is worthless to the foreigner that has been vaccinated in their country. The yellow card only applies to the ones vaccinated in the Philippines.
> 
> art


Arrival Guide for Fully Vaccinated Travelers, whether in the Philippines or abroad, and coming from “Green” countries


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

The United States is not a green country for the Philippines!!!!!!!!!!!!

art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

art1946 said:


> almost 200 million people have been vaccinated against the virus in the U.S.. I don't understand why the United States is not on the green list for the Philippines. I see most of the 3 world countries are on the green list for the Philippines. Just like myself I have both shots plus the booster shot of phifzer.
> 
> I wonder when they will update this list? I can't imagine why the Philippines are allowing all the 3rd world countries to be on the list?
> 
> art


100,000 cases a day says your not a green country.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey Gary

100,000 cases out of 400 million people here a day seems to be a small amount. I wonder how they consider a country on the green list??


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

art1946 said:


> hey Gary
> 
> 100,000 cases out of 400 million people here a day seems to be a small amount. I wonder how they consider a country on the green list??


They just copy the CDC rankings. If you are coming from North Korea or anywhere else nobody comes from then you are in.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

art1946 said:


> hey Gary
> 
> we are closer to 400 million people here. those numbers you posted have gone down considerably in deaths. The real problem here is you can't make people wear mask or get shots. But, it has gotten much better. I got my shots the minute I was allowed to.
> 
> art


The 2020 Census was 329M and there might be 20M illegals. That total would be 350M, so were do you get 400M?

Chuck


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey chuck

do you live here????? Do you realize how many thousands that do not fill out the census report??? Between the illegals and the ones that don't fill out the census report then we are closer to 400 million.

art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

art1946 said:


> hey chuck
> 
> do you live here????? Do you realize how many thousands that do not fill out the census report??? Between the illegals and the ones that don't fill out the census report then we are closer to 400 million.
> 
> art


And don't forget all the reds under the beds.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hahahahaha


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

art1946 said:


> hey chuck
> 
> do you live here????? Do you realize how many thousands that do not fill out the census report??? Between the illegals and the ones that don't fill out the census report then we are closer to 400 million.
> 
> art


DUH! I added in 20M to count illegals, etc that still is only 350M. I worked as a Census taker in 2000, so I am well aware how the system works. I moved from the U:S in 2010 but still have family and friends there that keep me up to date with the situation. Guarantee you I am more up to date with how it is in the US than you are with the Philippines.

Chuck


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey chuck

I doubt that you are right. I lived in the Philippines and I know how thousands live out in the country. there is no way they even come close on the total people there. there are thousands that a person can't even get to them they live so far out.

the census report for 2020 is 331,000,000 for the USA. that doesn't include all the illegals and thousands that don't report. Right now the report alone states we have 20 million illegals here.How many other people moved here in the last year? As I added in school that means 331,000,000 plus 20,000,000 illegals plus thousands of others the don't report and the ones moved here in the last year.. That might put this country around 370,000,000 people. that is closer to 400,000,000 as I add it up.

Art


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

art1946 said:


> hey chuck
> 
> I doubt that you are right. I lived in the Philippines and I know how thousands live out in the country. there is no way they even come close on the total people there. there are thousands that a person can't even get to them they live so far out.
> 
> ...


As I learned math 370M is closer to 350M than 400M.

Chuck


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Guys Don't slam me for my math but. If 200M people have been vaccinated in the States that still leaves 150M, or 200M from arts beliefs that have not been vaccinated and at say 100K cases per day? Very risky to give a green light in my opinion, no different to all the fools in Australia now, once one of the best countries in the world for containing/controlling the Covid outbreak have dropped the ball big time but by figures still lower than the States and many other countries,,,,,,. Guess what art? Australia is not on the green list either and by population V cases the Philippines is far safer than Australia and the States.

The example: From arts figures there are 200M people that are unvaccinated in the States with say 100K new infections daily.
The Philippines (rounding down art) 100M people and let's say absolutely none are vaccinated, today there are less than 8K new infections, double the population would be 16K cases verses the US 100K cases. 
Australia (rounded down art) 25M people and today near 2,700 cases, multiply that by 4 (Philippines population) = 10,800, somewhat higher than the Philippines now.
I'm sure vaccination rates are available for the Philippines and Australia if you want to do the nitty gritty math to modify the hypotheticals above.

The Filipino government is not stupid (mostly) and will only green light low risk entries. Bide your time and be patient.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey Steve,

All you gave us was numbers there. You should know there are so many people live in areas of the Philippines that nobody ever tries to go there. So, how do you come up with numbers that are not correct????

art


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

art, as my post said, OMO. Yes the numbers are assumption/hypotheticals/guesses but based on WHO, Worldometers and Census figures so are probably not correct but the best available to me and all follow the same criteria, no favour to one or the other, so extrapolate your heart out with numbers but do it across the board. Perhaps you can do the real figures based on your estimate of 400M people living in the States, all the people living in the jungle unaccounted for in the Philippines, don't forget to count the Wak Waks etc etc. Based on what? Imagination?

I read in a post from another expat site this morning where a new member to that forum was complaining bitterly that China had a green light for entry to the Philippines but the US didn't. I didn't bother to respond but the answer is simple, China has 20 or 30 new cases a day (if reported properly and another contentious issue from my perspective but that's for a different post). Simply that is why China is green lit.

So do us a favour art, you do some figures, prove their accuracy and I will stand down.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

art, my bad but I reread your post that all I gave was numbers, apparently incorrect? What did you want? Hamburgers? A Ferrari or descent fiscal numbers to prop up your unsubstantiated beliefs no matter the post?
I personally call it clutching at straws for the sake of conversation. In Australia we call it "get a life", probably the same in the States.

New topic!

Realism?

You "can"me for having a go at you, perhaps I'm a lot more blunt and over hearing the whining why you can't return to the Philippines, still, apparently the love of your life, not that you have been here for a long time but OMO if returning to the Philippines is so special for you? A new conquest until the next one? A cheaper existence? You left your undies in the dryer?

You sir art can accomplish. For the first time ever you art can apply for an SRRV from the good old US of A and get your arse back to your safe zone in Mindanao, as you have now had your 2 vaccinations and apparently a third? Doh you know this already.

Actions speak louder than words. Stop bleating about how hard life is for those wishing to return to the Philippines and do it! In the interim I'm waiting for your numbers to back up your claims that my numbers were incorrect and I'm sure from all your tripe over the years that you sir will continue to live in Florida and gossip. I feel for your predicament art but honestly? Self imposed.
You sir now have the opportunity to return to the Philippines and continue with your dreams and wishes. Stop the cr#p and grab your goolies and commit. Numbers aside art what do you want/need?

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Since you were a Marine Art your SRRV deposit is only $1500!

Chuck


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey chuck,

I thought it was $10,000. WOW! I am going to check into that. 

thanks for the information Chuck.

art


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey bigpearl

I don't repeat numbers I hear from the internet to be gospel. It seems that is all you do. I lived there and I have been to areas that nobody even goes to. The number reports can't be accurate. So what is your problem bashing me?????????? I have not bashed you other then to say the number count can't be correct.

Just like the USA, they can't be right with the census report since we have 20 million illegals here and most do not fill out the paperwork. so, there is no way they are correct with the number count on virus death and infections.

Art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

art1946 said:


> hey bigpearl
> 
> I don't repeat numbers I hear from the internet to be gospel. It seems that is all you do. I lived there and I have been to areas that nobody even goes to. The number reports can't be accurate. So what is your problem bashing me?????????? I have not bashed you other then to say the number count can't be correct.
> 
> ...


If you can't trust the census numbers how do you know there are 20 million illegals, must be someone elses guess.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Gary

you sure can't compare the count to be that accuarate of a census report in the Philippines to the United States. I don't even trust the census report in the USA competely. As for the report on the approximate 20 million illegals here is because they know by years of catching them at the border. they kept a tally on them. It doesn't take Einstein to know the difference. They could be a million off on the illegal count. We had (catch and release) for several years in this country before Trump came along and stopped it. There is nothing completely accurate with such a large number of people.

OH GARY I DID FORGET TO USE THE WORD APPROXIMATE IN MY LAST POST ABOUT THE ILLEGALS SINCE YOU SEEM TO CATCH THAT. HAHAHAHA

art


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

art, I'm not bashing you (your doing a good enough job on yourself), you told me my numbers were incorrect and I simply offered to you to back up your claims and nada.

OMO but I'm pretty sure all governments have a handle on the populations, hypotheticals included for their respective countries.
I will also add that we have all wandered off topic.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

steve,

YOU GOT THAT RIGHT!


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Oh by the way. I don't eat red meat like a hamburger that you referred to in your other post. hahahahahahha


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Now that we are on the subject of illegals in the USA according to various sources numbers peaked in 2007 and now stands at an estimated 10-12 million, that's somewhat short of 20 million, just over half of this number is made up of overstayers. So now shall we discuss the overstayers in the Philippines.......who are likely mostly expats.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Gary D said:


> Now that we are on the subject of illegals in the USA according to various sources numbers peaked in 2007 and now stands at an estimated 10-12 million, that's somewhat short of 20 million, just over half of this number is made up of overstayers. So now shall we discuss the overstayers in the Philippines.......who are likely mostly expats.


Could an overstayer be anything but an expat in Philippines? US illegal numbers range from 10-22M depending who is providing the numbers. https://insights.som.yale.edu/insig...undocumented-immigrants-as-previous-estimates

Chuck


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Gary D said:


> Now that we are on the subject of illegals in the USA according to various sources numbers peaked in 2007 and now stands at an estimated 10-12 million, that's somewhat short of 20 million, just over half of this number is made up of overstayers. So now shall we discuss the overstayers in the Philippines.......who are likely mostly expats.


The overstayer has documents snd passport but those crossing our southern border haven't been vetted.


----------

